# Farbliche Kennzeichnung von ausgenommenen Stromkreisen



## eloelo (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine grundlegende Frage bezüglich der farblichen Kennzeichnung von Leitungen.
Wir haben bei uns eine Steckdose die die nach dem Ausschalten des Hauptschalters weiterhin unter Spannung ist.
Nun habe ich gelesen das laut EN 60204-1 diese Stromkreise in Orange ausgeführt werden sollten.
Ich gehe mit einer 3G1,5mm² Leitung auf die Steckdose.

Jetzt ist meine Frage muss der Mantel der Leitung und die einzelnen Adern in orange ausgeführt werden? Und wie ist es mit dem Neutralleiter dieser sollte doch eigentlich immer in hellblau verdrahtet werden?

Vielen Dank für eure antworten im vorraus.


----------



## INST (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo eloelo,

wir nehmen "Ölflex Classic 110 Orange 3G1,5mm²" von LAPP.
Beide Leiter sind in orange ausgeführt.

Habe bei Herstellern auch schon die andere Ausführung mit Außenmantel orange und Adern in Farbe gesehen.
Ich denke da muss jeder seine Ausführung finden.

Daher gilt wie immer
*vde* 

Gruß 
INST


----------



## eloelo (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo INST,

danke für deine schnelle antwort.
Genau das Kabel habe ich auch schon ausgesucht ich bin mir halt unsicher wegen dem N-Leiter weil dieser ja dann auch orange. Der PE-Leiter der Leitung ist aber schon grün/gelb oder?

Gruß eloelo


----------



## INST (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,


> Der PE-Leiter der Leitung ist aber schon grün/gelb oder?


 
Ja (bei der Leitung die ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe  ) !

Gruß
INST


----------



## eloelo (13 Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ich werde mich dann für dieses Kabel entscheiden.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## element. (13 Oktober 2009)

eloelo schrieb:


> ich bin mir halt unsicher wegen dem N-Leiter weil dieser ja dann auch orange.


 
Bei meiner Gesellenprüfung vor 5 Jahren haben wir den N überall hellblau verdrahtet. Die anwesenden Koryphäen (Ausbilder der teilnehmenden Betriebe) haben dann verlangt, dass man den N im Steuerstromkreis (Schützspule A2 zur N-Klemme) wie den L auch ROT verdrahtet. Ich kann mich bis heute nicht damit abfinden, aber es scheint wohl zu gehen. 
Die blaue Kennzeichnung darf ja auch entfallen, wenn die Leiter numeriert sind - bei dem orangen Ölflex wird das der fall sein.


----------



## eloelo (14 Oktober 2009)

Ja ich denke auch das dadurch das bei der orangen Ölflex Leitung die Adern nummeriert sind der N-Leiter auch in einer anderen Farbe ausgeführt werden darf. So habe ich es auch mal in der Norm gelesen.


----------



## knabi (14 Oktober 2009)

In der Norm heißt es, daß ein hellblauer Leiter für den N verwendet werden muß, wenn ein N und ein hellblauer Leiter in der Leitung vorhanden ist.
Es gibt keine Vorschrift, daß nur ein hellblauer Leiter für den N verwendet werden darf.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> In der Norm heißt es, daß ein hellblauer Leiter für den N verwendet werden muß, wenn ein N und ein hellblauer Leiter in der Leitung vorhanden ist.
> Es gibt keine Vorschrift, daß nur ein hellblauer Leiter für den N verwendet werden darf.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Wenn ein N verwendet wird, und eine weitere Farbe blau z.B. für 24V so muss den N-Leiter Hellblau sein.

Ich sehe aber noch keine richtigen Sinn in dem Kabel, es reicht die eindeutige Indentifizierung.
Wenn die Leitung noch Spannung nach dem ausschalten führt, muss diese gentrennt verlegt oder besonders gekennzeichnet sein. Wenn man dann innerhalb des Kanals eine Leitung mit z.B. organge führt reicht das nach meiner Meinung nach aus. 
Ein Beispiel sind die ganzen fertigen Anschlussleitungen z.B. von Rittal für die Schrankleuchten, da ist der Mantel Orange und nicht jede Ader.

Aber:
Prinzipiell sind Leitungen vor dem Hauptschalter gesondert zu behandeln.
Dieser müßen eindeutig erkennbar sein und wenn möglich getrennt von allen anderen Stromkreisen verlegt werden.


----------



## Bär1971 (22 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

auch wir handhaben es mit den spannungsführenden Leitungen vor Hauptschalter so wie die Meisten hier.
Einzeladern innerhalb des Schaltschrankes welche einen definierten Potentialbezug haben werden in orange im selben Kanal wie der Rest verlegt. Als Kabel zu einer Lampe, Steckdose etc. benutzen wir eine H07BQ-F Leitung (welche auch gleichzeitig für Netzzuleitungen verwendet wird und daher eh auf Lager liegt)
Nicht vergessen die Geräte mit einem Aufkleber zusätzlich zu kennzeichnen ("Vorsicht! Auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung")

Gruß Bär


----------



## HBL (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

In der Norm EN 60204-1 ist die Leiterfarbe "ORANGE" für Fremdspannung vorgesehen. Man kann sich nun darüber streiten, ob eine Spannung, welche vor dem Anlageschalter abgenommen wird, eine Fremdspannung ist oder nicht. Ich selbst betrachte diese Spannung *NICHT* als Fremdspannung. Die Leiterfarben wähle ich nach den Netz-Leiterfarben.

Jedoch darf die Kurzschlussfestigkeit dieser Leitung nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden. Je nach Vorsicherung einer solchen Maschine *muss* diese Installation kurzschlussfest ausgeführt werden. Ebenso die angeschlossenen Betriebsmittel.

Z.B. kann es ja nicht angehen, wenn die Vorsicherung 125A ist, und die Installation vor dem Hauptschalter in 1.5mm² ohne kurzschlussfeste Verlegung ausgeführt wird! Auch muss der allenfalls nachgeschaltete Leitungsschutzschalter entsprechend ausgewählt werden.


Mit Gruss   Hans


----------



## Herrminator2 (9 November 2009)

Da muss ich HBL recht geben. Die Leiterfarbe "Orange" ist für Fremdspannungen vorgesehen. Sieht man oft bei Anlagen mit Robotern.

Bei uns wurden die Leitungen die VOR dem Hautschalter abgreifen, in gelbem Schutzschlauch verlegt und die Betriebsmittel mit Warnschildern versehen (auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung).


----------



## Heinz (11 November 2009)

Wir machen es in der Regel so:

Vor dem Hauptschalter in Orange mit Hinweis zu einer Sicherung in Kurzschlußfester Leitung und nach der Sicherung in Or weiter.

BZW. Kurzschlussfest Schwarz in Orangen Schlauch habe ich auch schon gesehen.


----------



## maxi (16 November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe es für die Prüfungen folgendermassen machen müssen und auch die VDE dafür bekommen.
Mag aber nicht heissen das es anders auch geht.

(Halte für die Übersicht die Farben groß)

Fremspannung immer Orange oder Gelb.
Nicht abgesicherte Querschnitte immer Kurzschlussfest.
In einer Anlage ohne eigene Sicherung den N auch absichern.

Sprich, zur Schaltschranksteckdose Phase und Neutralleiter kurzschlussfest bis zur Sicherung in Orange o. Gelb oder in einer Orange o. Gelben Leitung oder mit einer Orangen o. Gelben Ummantelung.
Ebenso zur Steckdose (Lampe etc.) 
N und Phase absichern und die Absicherung miteinder mechanisch verbunden.

Oft sehe ich, was ich auch nicht falsch finde, eine Orange kurzschlussfeste Leitung oder die Leiter mit orangen Kunstoffkringel umwickelt. Meist auch nur Sicherung auf der Phase.

Nach neuer Iso müsste die Schaltschranksteckdose auch in Gelb oder Orange sein und einen nicht entfernbaren (Nicht auf Kanaldeckel) Warnaufkleber (Jedoch gibt es keine Definition wie der Warnaufkleber expliziet aussehen soll) mit "Auch bei ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter unter Spannung" versehen sein. Ob diese noch geändert wird, oder weiterhin so besteht wurde mir gesagt bleibt unklar.

PS: Rot sollte man laut VDE nur für Steuerspannungen (Sprich nach einen Trenntrafo) verwenden. Gewohnt bin ich hier für den N Leiter die Farbe Rot/Weiß zu verwenden.

PS2: Bei Schrimen natürlich diese niemals Gelb/Grün sondern in Schwarz.

Hoffe es ist hilfreich. Gibt mehrere Wege die richtig sein können.

Grüße


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

neben dem Aufkleber bekommen die betreffenden orangen Leiter noch eine Art gelben Netzstumpf übergezogen (sorry, bin kein Elektriker), damit sind die entsprechenden Leiter sehr leicht zu identifizieren. A.K.


----------



## Thommy07 (26 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Also bei Uns sind Orange Leitungen immer Fremdspannungen (Kenn ich auch nicht anders) und alles was vor dem Hauptschalter liegt ist Gelb oder in gelben Schlauch. Warnschild und Spannungsfestigkeit bei Querschnitt 2mal kleiner als Zuleitung sind Pflicht. Rote Adern kenne ich als 220VAC oder 24VAC. Dunkel- oder Hellblau für 24VDC wobei für M auch blauweiß Verwendung findet. Weiß ist häufig Analogspannung. Aber auch hier gilt der Kunde ist König und die Meisten haben ihr eigenes Farbschema z.B. VW, Daimler. Meist steht das irgendwo in den Betriebsmittelvorschriften.

Also wie gesagt gelb für vor Hauptschalter und orange für Fremdspannung. Ach ja und schwarz für 400VAC.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Heinz (27 November 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> In einer Anlage ohne eigene Sicherung den N auch absichern.


 
Halte ich gerade bei Drehstromsystemen mit unsymetrischen Lasten für gefährlich, da sich beim Auslösen der Sicherung ein neuer Sternpunkt ergibt, und somit die Spannung L1/N L2/N L3/N verändert. Das führt zu Überspannung die Geräte zerstören kann.

Daher darf man es nur machen, wenn mit dem N auch die Phasen getrennt werden. (Keine Schmelzsicherungen, oder unverbundene Automaten)

Wo steht, dass ich den N absichern muss und warum?


----------

